# Hello All



## horsecrazy29 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi there, I am Michele. I am from Maine and I have been a horse lover/rider since I was 8 years old... so 21 years (man that make sme sound OLD)

I used to work at a stable doing trail rides, lessons, shows and therapy trail rides. I left in october due to violent issues there.

Now I have a new girl I got her Dec. 22nd her Name is Willow. Shes a 8 year old Thoroughbred Mare, who has been rescued off a meat truck. She has had 1 filly call I Don't Think So. beautiful paint thoroughbred!
She has come with lots of baggage, she was beaten pretty bad and some other things. 

So far she has come a long way from just being able to stand patiently while I do what I got to do or while I gab to people. heres a picture!!

























I currently work for myself as a web designer, I also train horses and teach I lean more towards english thats always been my choice but while working at the stable I was all western.

I am trying to open up a horse business called a horse 4 humanity, its coming slowly but its coming.

Hmm what else? Well any questions ask me I guess lol
Take care
Michele


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

aww they're beautiful! 

welcome and have fun chatting!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Aw they are too cute!


----------



## horsecrazy29 (Jan 14, 2008)

TY!!!
The other horse is christmas, we bought her for 200.00, she was living in a junk yard :evil: 

I am best friends with the owner, I teach her granddaughter.
Christmas is a real joy and having to ex- race horses and them being abused Christmas is the mother, if its cool with Christmas its cool with them. Its kinda cute.

Thanks for the welcomes!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome  your mare is gorgeous. good job on saving her from the meat truck  if only there were more people out there willing to do the same


----------



## horsecrazy29 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks all for the sweet responses. 

Yeah, she really is a sweety, she been grouchy the last couple of days :| . But I will keep her LOL.

I have been looking through horse pictures OMG I am drooling so many pretty horses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## izzie (Jan 14, 2008)

shes stunning


----------



## horsecrazy29 (Jan 14, 2008)

izzie I love your siggy!!!!! 

I am transforming my new hubby into a horse lover! I got a head start he loves animals!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Your awesome for rescuing! Your horse looks wonderful!


----------

